# 1876 Reserve Robusto Cigar Review - not that bad



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

aged 1 year.this cigar was constructed very well.thats the only thing thats good about this cigar.the flavor was ok but what can you expect from a ...

Read the full review here: 1876 Reserve Robusto Cigar Review - not that bad


----------

